# visite des chambres par le PE



## Merlu33 (4 Septembre 2022)

je suis toujours preneuse des bonnes idées.
j ai commencé mon métier d’assistant maternelle en 2003. 
Mais je peux vous dire, chères collègues que ça m'agace de faire visiter les chambres ou les enfants vont  faire leur siste ( ce qui est normale) au PE 
, mais  qui savent très bien que je ne serais pas leur assistante maternelle.
*la visite des chambre c'est a la fin de l'entretien donc les PE ont déjà leur idée avant d'aller voir les chambre NON? (* mes chambres sont nickel, trois voir quatre  chambres partager pour 4 enfants si toutes les places sont compètes


----------



## kikine (4 Septembre 2022)

perso je fais visiter les chambres lors du second entretien (paperasse) ce qui implique qu'ils m'ont déjà choisie
ils voient les pièces de vie lors de la première visite je leur dit simplement que les chambres ne sont visitées qu'au 2nd entretien car l'étage est "privé" et que je ne souhaite pas le faire visiter a tout le monde
au pire tu prends les chambres en photo et tu les montres au premier entretien


----------



## Merlu33 (4 Septembre 2022)

merci Kikine , je prend "visite au second entretien"
 j ai déjà les photos du matériels, mais je n’avais pas pensé a prendre les photos des lits dans les chambres.


----------



## kikine (4 Septembre 2022)

et oui car les chambres des siestes sont pour beaucoup dans la chambre de nos enfants... donc suis pas fan de montrer "l'intimité" de mes enfants a tout le monde y compris a des gens avec qui j'ai pas forcément envie de travailler


----------



## violetta (4 Septembre 2022)

Alors moi, à partir du moment où je reçois des parents, c'est que nous avons déjà longuement échangé au téléphone , que tous ces échanges réunis ont été positifs, donc, pour mettre toutes les chances de mon côté,  je fais visiter toutes les pièces de ma maison, en toute transparence.
Je n'aime pas perdre mon temps, je collabore presque toujours avec les parents que je reçois.


----------



## nounoucat1 (4 Septembre 2022)

Oui c'est vrai c'est étrange de faire visiter toute la maison sans savoir si l'on sera sélectionné. 
Visite des chambres a la signature du contrat! 
Et photos des lits pourquoi pas.


----------



## Sandrine2572 (4 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour

Perso ça ne me dérange pas de montrer les chambres ou les enfants vont dormir et je trouve même cela normal ( c est juste mon avis ) 

La visite se fait lors de la 1 er visite comme ça les PE on toutes les cartes en main pour se décider


----------



## Merlu33 (4 Septembre 2022)

violetta, du coup tu fait presque tout ton entretien au téléphone? meme les tarifs?


----------



## violetta (4 Septembre 2022)

Je serais maman en recherche d'une assmat, j'aimerais bien voir l'endroit où mon enfant dormira avant tout engagement. 
C'est normal je trouve.


----------



## Merlu33 (4 Septembre 2022)

mais sandrine2572 c est ce que j ai fait en 19 de métier , mais je n ai plus envie de le faire c est pourquoi je voudrais vos avis.
tu imagine 5 PE qui ont vu tes chambres, qui vont habter ton village et qui ont dit nom pour ton tarif ! dons le PE savait qu il alait dire NON  avant d aler voir tes chambres à mon avis.


----------



## violetta (4 Septembre 2022)

Merlu33, oui, pratiquement.
Je pose pleins de questions, j'invite les parents à m'en poser également. 
Bien sûr,  je leur dit que rien ne vaut une rencontre mais que , pour éviter une perte de temps, autant pour eux que pour moi, il est judicieux de définir quelques bases.
Si le feeling passe, si je le sens bien, je propose un rdv.
Concernant le tarif, je donne une fourchette si on me le demande mais sinon, je préfère en discuter de vive voix.
J'ai la chance de pouvoir choisir mes employeurs, j'ai le nez....Ça s'appelle l'expérience !


----------



## violetta (4 Septembre 2022)

19 ans merlu33, alors je comprends votre lassitude. 
Moi ça fait 10 ans et très vite, j'ai arrêté les entretiens qui me faisaient perdre mon temps.


----------



## angèle1982 (4 Septembre 2022)

Bonsoir et bien Merlu je suis comme toi ! avant je faisais visiter les chambres 1 en bas (la nôtre) et 2 en haut ... je trouvais cela NORMAL ! car je n'ai jamais vu la chambre ou dormait mon fils ainé chez sa nounou et j'aurais bien aimé à l'époque ... puis vient un jour une maman future PE je fais visiter (sans le mari) et puis cette dame me dit je vous enverrais mon mari qd il pourra venir vous lui montrerez comme vous l'avez fait avec moi ... ce monsieur vient et je m'exécute ... et puis je discute avec une collègue et là elle me dit "mais tu sais que c'est déjà fait avec X avec ce PE " ah OK je suis tombée sur les fesses ! cette dame se permet de m'envoyer son mari alors que son choix était déjà fait ??? bref je lui ai envoyé un mail bien salé par la suite faut pas me la faire à l'envers !!! alors depuis qd je ne suis pas sûre si cela le fera avec les futurs PE j'attends qu'ils me choisissent (pas pour ma maison mais pour moi !) et juste là je leur montre les chambres parfois ils me disent oui d'autres fois non et puis entretemps le COVID est passé par là alors j'ai montré juste les photos de là où dormait leur enfant ! Merlu je te comprends que trop bien alors une fois le contrat signé tu peux montrer pas avant !!!


----------



## Sandrine2572 (4 Septembre 2022)

Suis comme toi violetta  je vois déjà par tel si ça pourra le faire ou pas . Si quelques choses ne me convient pas où l inverse inutile de perdre du temps sur un entretien en réel .

Merlu33 que les PE habite ma ville où pas ça ne me dérange pas qu il voit mes chambres . Pour moi ça fait partir du job . J ai rien à cacher si un PE veut aller dire que chez moi c est moche par exemple je m en fou 😀. 

J ai été PE avant d être Assmat et lors de l entretien avec l Assmat de mon fils j ai demandé à voir où il allait dormir si elle m avait dit non je ne l aurais pas choisi


----------



## Merlu33 (4 Septembre 2022)

*merci angele1982,  de me comprendre *car je sature là avec cette histoire de visite systématique.
a  mon souvenir je pense  que j ai aussi eu un cas comme cas Angèle, un PE qui etait venu toute seule et qui est revenu avec son epoux et revisite de chambre pour lui , j ai su bien âpres que c était de la curiosité...


----------



## Griselda (4 Septembre 2022)

Je pense que c'est à chacune de faire comme elle est à l'aise.

Pour ce qui me concerne, si le 1er entretient se passe à un moment où la visite de toute la maison est possible ça ne me dérange pas de la faire. Je commence souvent l'entretient par la visite avant de s’asseoir pour discuter.
Mais il peut arriver que l'entretient se passe durant la sieste des petits, dans ce cas seuls la pièce principale (avec cuisine ouverte),  la salle de jeux et le jardin vont être vus et la réponse positive (y compris la mienne!) n'est pas du tout conditionnée au fait d'avoir pu contrôler les chambres, la salle de bain. Si ça le fait on le sait rapidement. 
Je montre volontiers ma maison entière et au plus tard lors de la signature du contrat car je trouve normal que des Parents puissent voir où leur enfant va évoluer, manger, jouer, dormir. Montrer ces pièces c'est aussi démontrer que je n'ai rien à cacher. Mais je pense sincèrement que quand le bon contact est passé, c'est un point de détail. Franchement a t on déjà vu une Famille dire que c'est la visite des chambres qui les a fait changer d'avis, qu'elles ne voulaient alors plus travailler avec cette personne? Evidemment que non.

Conclusion si un-e AM vit mal ce côté "maison témoin-porte ouverte", intrusif, je conseillerai d'être naturel et sincère: annoncer clairement "Si nous devons convenir de travailler ensemble vous aurez alors l'occasion de visiter le reste des pièces à ce moment là." Je suis tout à fait certaine qu'une Famille n'y trouvera aucun problème. Si la pièce principale est bien on se doute un peu que les chambres ne sont pas des taudis, n'est ce pas? Si on suspecte que ça pourrait être le cas c'est que le feeling n'est de toute façon pas passé et que la visite de ces pièces n'y changerait rien.


----------



## Merlu33 (4 Septembre 2022)

> J ai été PE avant d être Assmat et lors de l entretien avec l Assmat de mon fils j ai demandé à voir où il allait dormir si elle m avait dit non je ne l aurais pas choisi


je n ai jamais dis que je ne ferais pas visiter , et je n ai jamais refuser de faire visitez, et je n ai rien a cacher non plus et si tu as choisi ta nounou apres avoir visitez la chambre tant mieux. 
*je prends* l idée de poser max de question avant les visites.


----------



## liline17 (4 Septembre 2022)

Quand mon fils était chez son AM, cela me dérangeais de ne pas savoir ouvet comment il vivait.
Je trouve normal de montrer les chambres et aujourd'hui, c'est plus facile, mes enfants ne vivent plus chez moi. 
Je pense que c'est aussi plus facile pour un PE de se projeter lors des entretiens, si il a tout vu avant.


----------



## Merlu33 (4 Septembre 2022)

> Conclusion si un-e AM vit mal ce côté "maison témoin-porte ouverte", intrusif, je conseillerai d'être naturel et sincère: annoncer clairement "Si nous devons convenir de travailler ensemble vous aurez alors l'occasion de visiter le reste des pièces à ce moment là." Je suis tout à fait certaine qu'une Famille n'y trouvera aucun problème. Si la pièce principale est bien on se doute un peu que les chambres ne sont pas des taudis, n'est ce pas? Si on suspecte que ça pourrait être le cas c'est que le feeling n'est de toute façon pas passé et que la visite de ces pièces n'y changerait rien


je prends griselda.


----------



## Nounou22 (4 Septembre 2022)

Et bien moi pareil, je faisais visiter toute la maison jusqu'à il y a peu de temps. Mais en effet, j'ai eu une discussion avec mon fils aîné et il m'a confié que ça le dérangeait que sa chambre soit visitée systématiquement par les parents, surtout quand on ne les revoit pas par la suite. Moi aussi comme @Griselda je commence par la visite de la maison qui ouvre la discussion et les questionnements.... Et maintenant une fois que le bas est visité ainsi que les extérieurs, j'invite les parents à s'asseoir au salon pour poursuivre ce temps d'échange, je leur explique que nous avons 5 chambres à l'étage et que les enfants y ont chacune la leur. Que s'ils nous choisissent, nous leur ferons visiter au prochain rdv lors de la signature du contrat de travail. Après sur les 4 nouveaux accueillis, j'ai fait visiter les chambres à un seul couple de parents dès le premier entretien car le feeling passait super bien. Et les trois autres couples nous ont quand même choisi même sans voir l'étage....comme quoi , ce n'est pas la maison qu'ils choisissent mais bel et bien la /les personnes.....donc il ne faut pas hésiter à changer de façon de fonctionner quand celle ci ne nous convient plus. J'avais quand même l'impression à certains moments d'être agent immobilier en faisant visiter ma maison ....😅 
Et puis certains parents sont plus respectueux que d'autres lors de la visite. Un parent qui ne propose pas de se déchausser pour monter à l'étage ne sera pas retenu chez nous 😉 ça fait une présélection 😂


----------



## Griselda (4 Septembre 2022)

Je me souviens d'une fois où l'entretient s'étant fait durant la sieste des petits les chambres n'avaient pas été vues. les PE m'ont recontacté pour me demander de travailler ensemble. Nous avons convenu d'un RDV pour signer le contrat, ce que nous avons fait. Chez moi c'est toujours AVANT le 1er jour d'adaptation, quelques jours, quelques semaines... C'est au bout de plusieurs jours d'adaptation que j'ai réalisé que j'avais oublié de leur montrer les chambres et eux n'avaient pas demandé. J'ai donc proposé car ça me semble normal. Mais tout ça pour dire que ça n'a pas à être déterminent pour nous choisir ou non. Je n'ai jamais eut de PE intrusif, bien au contraire. Ils sont les 1ers à me demander si ça ne gêne pas mes enfants, que sinon ce n'est pas grave pour eux, ils respectent ma Famille...
Mes enfants ne sont pas plus embeté que ça mais il est vrai que c'est coup d'oeil rapide et voilà...


----------



## angèle1982 (4 Septembre 2022)

Tout à fait comme Merlu je n'hésitais pas une seule seconde à montrer ma maison (petite pour certains mais j'en suis fière !) mais avec le cas que j'ai expliqué j'ai changé ma façon de faire ... ce n'est pas une intrusion ni pour moi ni pour Merlu mais elle se méfie tout comme moi ... il suffit de lire entre les lignes 😋des PE c.ns il y en a et il y en aura encore bien plus à l'avenir !!!


----------



## B29 (4 Septembre 2022)

Depuis le début du Covid, je ne fais plus visiter les chambres et cela ne pose aucun problème aux parents.


----------



## NounouNat2 (4 Septembre 2022)

J'ai toujours fait visiter les chambres, dès le 1er entretien, mais comme Griselda, lorsque mes enfants étaient au salon ou absents.
Aujourd'hui, j'ai préféré faire une extension de 22 m2, qui sert de grande chambre parentale plutôt qu'une salle de jeux.
Ma maison  a donc 5 chambres. Trois à l'étage et deux en bas, dont une avec petite salle d'eau attenante.
Mes 3 ados ne prêtent plus leurs chambres, je ne fais donc visiter que les deux en rez de  chaussée. Deux de mes accueillis dorment dans la chambre de 13 m2 qui est réservée à l'accueil et le plus petit dans la grande chambre parentale de 22 m2.
Nous avons une séparation avec une cloison ajourée.
Les parents ne voient que la partie réservée à l'enfant.
Depuis que nous avons cette chambre en plus, il est vrai que j'y ai gagné en confort.
Ça ne m'a jamais gênée de faire visiter toute ma maison, même si je ne suis pas choisie par les parents et même si quelques fois on a l'impression d'être agent immobilier.


----------



## Titine15 (4 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour
Avant je faisais tout visiter lors du 1er entretien mais désormais que si je suis choisie je fais visiter les  chambres à ce moment là et ca na pas lair de gêner les parents. A force je me suis dit que c'était quand même assez intrusif de montrer ma chambre où celle de mes enfants si les parents ne me choisissent pas. Une fois un parent m'a.demandé si je voulais lui vendre ma maison, euh comment dire je suis restée un peu con car je croyais qu'il blaguait mais pas du tout il était sérieux. Bon il l'a trouvait jolie, tant mieux. J'ai l'impression d'être agent immobilier à faire le tour de la maison et du jardin avec des inconnus. C'est lassant à force.
Bonne soirée


----------



## violetta (4 Septembre 2022)

B29, que répondriez-vous à un parent qui souhaiterait voir la chambre qu'occupera son enfant (demande légitime me semble-t'il ).


----------



## angèle1982 (4 Septembre 2022)

Violetta une photo de la chambre peut suffire si ils y tiennent vraiment !


----------



## angèle1982 (4 Septembre 2022)

Nounounat2 au risque de me répéter ce que je ne trouve pas normal c'est de demander au mari de repasser alors que la décision est déjà prise avec une collègue et là oui c'est INTRUSIF et de la curiosité mal placée ...


----------



## Sandrine2572 (4 Septembre 2022)

Angele1982 dans le cas que tu site je suis entièrement d accord avec toi 

Si un des 2 PE et pas présent lors de la visite de mon appartement hors de question qu il revienne plus tard pour le faire


----------



## Chantou1 (4 Septembre 2022)

Bonsoir,

J’ajouterai à Violetta, perso je ne fais visiter QUE la chambre où l’enfant dormira.

Je ne fais plus l’agent immobilier car ça commence à me gonfler grave maintenant..

Une fois au moment en plein Covid l’année dernière, donc contrat signé dans le jardin, salle vue malgré tout de la terrasse et visite uniquement photos et whatzapp pour les chambres et salle de jeux 

La maman me demande 3 mois après, où dormait sa fille, alors que je lui avais montré la photo ! 

Je lui ai fait visiter en 5 minutes Chrono avec un masque et qu’elle ne touche rien même pas ma rampe (Covid toujours d’actualité et l’a d’ailleurs eu 2 fois !)

et mon mari lui a demandé après en rigolant « alors vous l’achetez » 😂

Attends au bout de 3 mois … bizarre quand même 

En + lorsque j’ouvre ma porte d’entrée c’est en GRAND donc on voit comment que c’est … grand, propre, des jouets le matin qui attendent les enfants, et le soir tout dépend de l’heure et de la météo, si à l’intérieur, et bientôt le départ les jouets sont rangés et le minimum style pupitre pour dessins et livres …

Et ça a changé quoi de l’avoir vu … un lit parapluie est toujours un lit parapluie …


----------



## Chantou1 (4 Septembre 2022)

D’office les chaussures retirées SI visite


----------



## Nanou91 (4 Septembre 2022)

A chacun sa façon de faire....
30 ans de métier bientôt.
Je fais tout au 1° entretien : on parle de tous les points du contrat, de ma façon de travailler, et je fais visiter toute la maison. Y compris les chambres. Tous les parents que j'ai reçus ont finalement TOUS travaillé avec moi. . .  Même s'ils en avaient vues d'autres avant moi, et même s'ils devaient en voir d'autres après moi. Il est même souvent arrivé qu'après m'avoir rencontrée, ils annulaient carrément les RDV chez les ass mat suivantes.
Les 2 seules fois où je n'ai pas signé de contrat ensuite c'est :
- une fois où il s'agissait de Jumeaux et j'ai démontré à la maman que ça lui reviendrait moins cher de trouver quelqu'un à domicile qui gérerait tout ce qui concerne les enfants. Elle m'en remercie encore aujourd'hui.
- une fois où la famille cherchait quelqu'un qui ferait ensuite le péri de l'enfant. Je les avais prévenus que je n'en faisais pas. Ils avaient quand même souhaité me rencontrer car mon profil leur plaisait, alors que je leur avais aussi fait remarquer aussi qu'on était à l'opposé l'un de l'autre sur la commune.. Après hésitation ils ont opté pour une ass mat à 4 maisons de chez eux et qui acceptait le péri.


----------



## Lili45 (5 Septembre 2022)

Personnellement je fais visiter systématiquement. C'est important pour des parents de se projeter avant de confier leurs enfants. 
Je n'ai pas apprécié de ne pas voir où mon fils dormait à cause du covid même si j'ai compris dans ces circonstances. Et si l'on m'avait refusé de voir l'endroit où il dort pour une autre raison que le covid, je n'aurais pas continué avec cette AM.


----------



## B29 (5 Septembre 2022)

Violetta 
Pour répondre à votre question, je l'ai posé à la puer lors de mon renouvellement elle m'a dit ceci :
En cette période de Covid, évitez de montrer les chambres, faîtes des photos c'est largement suffisant. Avec celles-ci, les parents peuvent se faire une opinion.


----------



## Chantou1 (5 Septembre 2022)

Bon alors j’ai demandé à la maman qui avait visité 3 mois après l’arrivée de sa fille chez moi. la chambre où dormait sa fille, et donc m’a dit qu’elle voulait voir si c’était aussi propre en haut qu’en bas et le drap propre car son ancienne AM ce n’était « soit disant » pas le cas … 🤨🤔 j’ai malgré tout des doutes pour sa réponse …


----------



## angèle1982 (5 Septembre 2022)

Chantou je pense que je lui aurais demandé à voir où dormait son enfant chez eux voir si c'était aussi propre que chez moi !!! à un moment faut arrêter les connerie mes 2 mots ORGANISATION et CONFIANCE et là la confiance n'était pas au RV !!!


----------



## Chantou1 (5 Septembre 2022)

T’as raison Angèle … déjà l’intérieur de sa bagnole … l’état de choc des papiers partout et des gâteaux qui traînent  … et les gamins pas attachés 8, 6, 2 ans … alors la propreté 😂 par contre MA … MES 2 voitures sont nickels, il y a même un drap de bain sur le siège arrière si mes petits-fils viennent à l’improviste dans ma voiture et ce n’est pas un restau dedans … « fais ce que je dis … fais pas ce que je fais » 😅🙌


----------



## Chantou1 (5 Septembre 2022)

Par contre c’est arrivé en dehors Covid que j’avais proposé à des parents de voir la chambre à l’étage et ils m’avaient répondu « non ça doit être comme en bas aussi propre »

Ça m’avait fait plaisir je l’avoue.

Bon « en général » on fait en sorte que ce soit encore + propre lors d’un entretien 😊


----------



## NounouNat2 (5 Septembre 2022)

Comme dit plus haut, j'ai toujours fais visiter toute ma maison, covid ou non.
Aujourd'hui, ce n'est que le rez de chaussée, puisque je ne travaille plus à l'étage, mais j'invite tout de même la puer à visiter l'étage même si les enfants accueillis n'y vont pas (visite que ma puer a refusé, malgré mon invitation).
J'avoue, j'aurais aimé être agent mobilier, ceci explique peut être cela...Dans une autre vie, qui sait...


----------



## bidulle (5 Septembre 2022)

je ne suis pas Stéphane Plaza ! 

donc pas de viste de l'espace nuit si pas de signature du contrat


----------



## Merlu33 (5 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour!
merci pour toutes vos sujétions, dès mes prochains entretiens, je vais suivre certains de vos conseils qui vont apaiser mon  ral- le- bol.
merci.
à suivre...


----------



## nadber (8 Septembre 2022)

Personnellement, je prends beaucoup  de renseignements par téléphone (prix, horaires, vacances) comme ça je ne perds plus de temps. Avant je recevais beaucoup de parents, maintenant, s'ils décident de venir, c'est que déjà ils sont intéressés et je fais donc tout visiter. D'ailleurs, aucun ne sont repartis sans signer par la suite.


----------



## SOURIS8413 (8 Septembre 2022)

Mesdames bonjour,
Petit rappel, nous sommes dans l'obligation de faire visiter notre domicile lors du premier entretien avec les parents futur employeurs. Ce que je fais depuis 15 ans.
Un parent c'est permis d'envoyer un courrier anonyme à la pmi en indiquant que je n'avais pas fait visiter mon domicile (ce qui n'était pas le cas) et bien entendu, un jour j'ai été convoquée pour ça et d'autres choses. Ce parent, bien sûr,  je ne l'ai jamais rencontré. Bien sûr je ne me suis pas laissé faire, mais quand je suis arrivée,  sans avoir dit quoi que se soit, j'étais déjà jugée et condamnée.  Ça m'a value un rar d'un haut placé "rappel des conditions d'agrément "et bien sûr,  je ne me suis pas laissé faire et j'ai répondu en rar. J'attends la réponse de cette responsable depuis le 2 juin courant. Les parents avec lesquels je travaille,  on fait tous une attestation (5) sans exception. Je pense que ça n'a pas dû plaire que je réponde mais quand on a rien à ce reprocher on n'a pas à hésiter. Je ne peux pas tout raconter se serait trop long. Je ne fais plus confiance à personne, (asmat,  pmi, ram ). Voilà 
Bonne journée


----------



## angèle1982 (8 Septembre 2022)

Nounounat2 agent immobilier et bien je dirais qu'il y a aussi de sacrés c.ns comme futurs acheteurs y a qu'à regarder les émissions de recherche d'appartements et maisons !!! y'en a qui méritent de bons coups de pied au c.l parfois !!! souvent devant ma TV je dis "ils n'ont qu'à faire construire au moins ils auront ce qu'ils veulent " ...


----------



## Chantou1 (8 Septembre 2022)

Angèle je dis pareil. Hyper exigeants. Je dis « t’as qu’à rester là où tu es … faut croire que c’est mieux »

Ça veut acheter et ils ne sont pas prêts psychologiquement. Bah ne nous fais pas perdre notre temps … bah oui et je les sens de loin à travers mon écran.

Dire je n’aime pas la couleur c’est n’importe quoi. Tu changes et basta.

Au début lorsque l’on a visité des maisons, rien ne nous plaisait … bah on a fait construire !

Ma fille a visité pdt 1 an d’apparts à maisons. Bien sûr avec un peu de travaux de déco mais bon … on a rien sans rien.


----------



## Chantou1 (8 Septembre 2022)

Bon à savoir souris. Mais bon pdt le Covid personne ne devait entrer chez nous.

J’ai un entretien lundi … tout a été envoyé par whatzapp et prévenu que le RDC sera visité avec MASQUE (salle et salle de jeux) et que l’entretien sera dans le jardin. 

La personne a trouvé ça tout à fait normal et même m’a dit « sinon ce n’est pas grave, on voit déjà bien sur les photos »

Des gens cons il y en aura toujours mais être convoquée et recevoir un recommandé pour ça c’est du grand N’IMPORTE QUOI !

Tu m’étonnes que des AM rendent leur tablier ou font tout pour ne plus reprendre.


----------



## Merlu33 (9 Septembre 2022)

bonjour Angele tes remarques me font des fois MDR😛 et ca me fait du bien.

Eh bien les collègues avant de créer ce sujet, un PE qui m avait contacter au mois de Mai pour une future garde en décembre contrat 23 h et n avait plus donné signe de vie.
ce PE m a donc recontacter en me desant qu elle avait eu des soucis d'ou son silence ( mon oeil elle n avait trouver personne pour ce contrat) nous avons donc discuter au telephone des horaires, vacance et meme prix...
les PE sont donc passé mardi, j ai pas fait visité les chambres, j ai reçu un sms hier que c est bon ils me confient leur enfants.
perso merci pour vos conseils. je change certaines méthodes dans mon travail.  (PS : ils sont ok pour 4,85€ net a 23h pour 45 s. voilà.

reste a voir s il ne vont pas rompre l engagement réciproque d ici là... on ne sait jamais.


----------



## Merlu33 (9 Septembre 2022)

les PE passent la semaine prochaine pour signer l engagement réciproque, je leur fera bien entendu la visite des chambre en ce moment là. 😉


----------



## liline17 (9 Septembre 2022)

attention, ne mets pas de période d'essai à ton contrat, car si ils changent d'avis, ils peuvent te licencier le premier jour pour éviter le demi salaire brut, et mets un préavis plus long que les 8j de la CCN


----------



## Merlu33 (9 Septembre 2022)

liline sur l engagement réciproque que j ai pris il est marque période d'adaptation du ...au.... *je ne la mets pas?*
et sur le preavis il est marqué 15j  c est bon car sup a 8 j de ccn


----------



## liline17 (9 Septembre 2022)

tu peux mettre sans problème une période d'adaptation, tu as 2 choix, soit, tu demande que ta mensualisation commence dès le premier jour d'adaptation, soit tu fais une déduction de salaire.
Le problème, si tu accepte la déduction de salaire, en cas de changement d'avis de la maman, c'est qu'elle ne devra te payer cette période que sur les heures prévues, donc, tu aura une minoration de salaire sur ton préavis.
Ce que je ferai, pour ne pas être accusée d'abuser, c'est que j'accepte la déduction de salaire, mais je rallonge le temps du préavis, en disant bien à la maman, que ça la sécurise car je serai également tenue par cette période de préavis.


----------



## Merlu33 (9 Septembre 2022)

liline merci pour tes conseils
je pense que je demanderai que la mensu commance dès le premier jour d adaptatio car le PE m avait dit par sms que c est decembre et lors de l entretien c est passé a janvier car congés à prendre... donc ça commence a ne pas être sûr


----------



## angèle1982 (9 Septembre 2022)

Ouh là attention à cette réponse de normand (sans me moquer des normands ou normandes ici !) cette maman n'a pas l'air de savoir ce qu'elle veut vraiment !!!


----------



## Merlu33 (9 Septembre 2022)

oui angele, c est vague sa réponse, j ai pas d élément de réponses  concerts pour mettre une date de début de contrat  mardi prochain.
alors je fais quoi?


----------



## liline17 (9 Septembre 2022)

si c'est pour l'année prochaine, tu as largement le temps de trouver mieux, tes antennes te mettent en garde, écoute les


----------



## NounouNat2 (9 Septembre 2022)

Pour angele et CHANTOU, je ne connais pas l'émission dont vous parlez, mais je suppose que dans tous métiers où il y a contact avec le public, on doit voir de tous personnages, des plus sympas aux plus chiants... Quoiqu'il en soit, j'aime beaucoup la pierre et la déco, agent immobilier ne m'aurait pas déplu, dans une autre vie peut être...


----------



## Chantou1 (9 Septembre 2022)

Merlu 

Mettre SANS PÉRIODE D’ESSAI

Donc les 15 jours payés


----------



## Chantou1 (9 Septembre 2022)

Nounounat2 

C’est « maison à vendre » sur M6 avec Stéphane Plaza 

Perso j’apprends … un peu … car j’adore aussi l’immobilier mais ça me gonflerait des futurs acquéreurs qui ont toujours quelque chose qui ne va pas et ne se projettent pas. Enfin de compte ils ne sont pas prêts pour acheter.

Et je ne voudrais pas travailler le soir et le week-end donc AM me va très bien. 

Je suis en contact avec un agent indépendant et lui donne des adresses de futures ventes .   Et il me rétribue en conséquence. 

Il faut être très réactif.


----------



## angèle1982 (9 Septembre 2022)

T'es vraiment plein de ressources Chantou tu donnes des adresses de maisons à vendre et tu es payée pour çà ???


----------



## Chantou1 (9 Septembre 2022)

Bah oui tu rigoles Angèle ... le gars a une commission de 5% grâce à moi sinon je donne l’info à un autre. En + c’est sur des grosses ventes. J’ai raté la maison derrière, mon mari dit à la personne âgée de 78 ans de vendre, et me le dit pas. Je l’aurais BOUFFER 😡


----------



## VirKill (12 Septembre 2022)

Bjrs, perso lorsque je travaillais dans ma maison en temps que propriétaire, les visites des chambres me gênait sans savoir si je serai choisi je le faisais quand même, j'ai déménagé en 2015, je loue une maison et là aucune gêne pour faire visiter les chambres nounou choisie ou pas par les parents, je me dis que les parents souhaitent voir les chambres et lits c'est évident mais nos chambres sont perso donc je râle lorsque je ne suis pas choisie.


----------



## Catie6432 (14 Septembre 2022)

Je sors d'une réunion (évolution contrat associatif suite nouvelle convention)
 La visite par le parent employeur de toutes les pièces auxquelles l'enfant aura accès dans le cadre de l'accueil est obligatoire. Cela figure dans la nouvelle mouture de notre contrat d'accueil.


----------



## nounoucat1 (14 Septembre 2022)

En plein covid un jour j'avais fait visiter que le bas de ma maison . Le nouveau venu aurait dormi dans la chambre du bas. Le papa me dit ça va c'est bien propre chez vous et est ce que le haut est aussi coloré qu'en bas?? Oui   sa femme l'a regardé un peu en fronçant.


----------



## kikine (14 Septembre 2022)

> Je sors d'une réunion (évolution contrat associatif suite nouvelle convention)
> La visite par le parent employeur de toutes les pièces auxquelles l'enfant aura accès dans le cadre de l'accueil est obligatoire. Cela figure dans la nouvelle mouture de notre contrat d'accueil.


on ne dit pas de ne pas faire visiter du tout, on dit juste que l'on ne le fait au premier entretient... nuance
perso toutes les pièces ou les enfants ont accès sont visité lors de la signature du contrat une fois que je suis sûre de bosser avec eux...


----------



## Catie6432 (14 Septembre 2022)

J'imagine la tête que je ferai si en rentrant dans une concession automobile le commercial me disait ; "bien sûr madame que je vais vous montrer nos modèles ! Mais pour les voir, il faut que vous vous engagiez au préalable à en acheter un ! "
Pour moi, et je ne parle que pour moi bien sûr, la visite des chambres est naturellement faîte lors de l'entretien avec les parents. Je reçois les éventuels parents employeurs après avoir échangé par téléphone ou par vidéo. Si je pense que leur recherche correspond à mon cahier des charges nous convenons d'un rendez-vous. Je leur envoie mon projet d'accueil par mail pour qu'ils en prennent connaissance et pensent éventuellement à des questions le concernant. Lors du rendez vous je fais visiter toutes les pièces auxquelles les enfants ont accès. 
Cela me semble naturel en fait. J'ai eu besoin d'un mode de garde pendant la première année de mon aîné. J'ai apprécié de voir l'espace dans lequel il allait dormir 4 a 5 heures (et oui ! Gros dormeur, et pas besoin de le bercer !) du temps quotidien qu'il passait en accueil.


----------



## Nounou22 (14 Septembre 2022)

La PMI nous rabâche de faire attention au ressenti de nos propres enfants donc @Catie6432, quand mon fils aîné m'a dit que ça le dérangeait que des personnes que nous ne reverrons jamais possiblement visite sa chambre, j'ai trouvé celà normal d'y remédier. Quand les parents nous choisissent pour ce que nous sommes et ce que nous proposons, nous faisons visiter les chambres bien sûr....mais désormais ce n'est plus au premier entretien comme avant....
Il n'y a pas de bonnes ou de mauvaises réponses à ce post car le contexte familial compte beaucoup. Si on a plus d'enfants à la maison, il est plus facile de faire visiter toute la maison si cela ne nous gêne pas....mais quand on a des enfants encore présents, il faut savoir rester à leur écoute... ça me semble important. On ne peut pas faire ce métier si cela est au détriment de notre propre famille. Donc ma conclusion serait, chacun/chacune fait ce qui lui semble bon sur ce sujet.....car les parents ne choisissent pas un lieu mais un / une assmat.....un projet d'accueil pour leur enfant....donc l'important est qu'avant le premier jour d'accueil ils aient en effet visité les pièces où leur enfant allait se trouver ...


----------



## NounouNat2 (14 Septembre 2022)

C'est pour cette raison, nounou22, que j'ai fais faire un agrandissement et que j'ai deux chambres réservées à l'accueil. J'ai préféré les chambres à la salle de jeux.Mes enfants sont ados et je voulais qu'ils aient leur intimité de préservée.
Ce n'est déjà pas évident, pour nos maris, nos enfants de devoir partager leur maison, de devoir composer avec des barrières, des bloques placards etc... alors s'ils peuvent avoir un endroit, rien qu'à eux, c'est le mieux.
Quand je n'avais pas encore cette possibilité, j'avais fais le choix, de ne prendre que 2 enfants en accueil. L'un était dans notre chambre parentale, le second toujours dans la chambre de mon enfant le plus jeune. Mais, J'ai toujours fais visiter, dès le 1er entretien, Toutes les pièces accessibles aux enfants.
J'ai des collègues qui font dormir tous leurs accueillis dans la même chambre, une pièce réservée exclusivement à l'accueil, ainsi les chambres des enfants et des AM restent un lieu privé.


----------



## angèle1982 (14 Septembre 2022)

Catie OBLIGATOIRE ??? c'est n'importe quoi c'est NOTRE maison on fait comme on veut et puis quoi encore ? on n'est pas agent immobilier ils ne viennent pas pour acheter notre maison à ce que je sache !!!


----------



## NounouNat2 (14 Septembre 2022)

*Angele, ce que veux dire Catie, c'est que nous sommes "tenues" de par notre profession et notre agrément de faire visiter toutes les pièces auxquelles les enfants auront accès. *
Nous le faisons bien avec les puers également.
C'est normal que les PE puissent voir où leur enfant va dormir, jouer...
Perso, je fais la visite dès le 1er entretien et dès le début du rdv, ça ne m'a jamais génée


----------



## angèle1982 (14 Septembre 2022)

NounouNat c'est le mot OBLIGATOIRE qui me gène personnellement !!! je faisais aussi visiter ma maison bien volontiers et un jour une maman m'a raconté des blagues m'a renvoyé son mari pour une seconde visite avec le papa alors que leur choix était déjà arrêté sur une collègue !!! depuis je me méfie car cela m'avait vraiment blessée à l'époque ... c'est TOUT !!! perso je comprends tout à fait qu'une maman veuille voir où son bébé dormira c'est légitime (moi-même pour mon fils je n'ai jamais vu la chambre où il dormait chez sa nounou donc oui frustrée mais ce n'est pas grave il était bien chez elle !) donc ce n'est pas une question de me gêner je n'ai rien à cacher mais je ne le fais plus forcément au 1er entretien plutôt qd ils vont signer et encore certains s'en fichent !!!


----------



## Petuche (14 Septembre 2022)

Moi lors du premier entretien chez moi, je parle beaucoup avec les futurs PE et je fais visiter les pièces où l'enfant aura accès ( toutes sauf la chambre de mon fils et la notre si le BB ne dors pas dedans). Mais je fais cette visite seulement si je ''sens'' bien les personnes. Si je vois que ça ne passe pas ou que l'on est en désaccord sur quoi que ce soit,  pas de visite car je sais que ça ne sert à rien...


----------



## papillon (14 Septembre 2022)

Bonsoir

Personnellement je montre les photos des chambres/lits et ce depuis la pandémie, ça n'a jamais gêné qui que ce soit


----------

